# General > Birdwatching >  Goldfinch.

## Johnm

Just checking on general sighting for Goldfinchs We have had a pair around for a couple of weeks now I didn't think they were found this far north. Has anyone else seen any? are these just a pair who have lost their way or could it be the changing weather and conifer plantations.

----------


## donss

They're all over the Nth, & have been for years.
Great to see them though: stunning wee things :-)

----------


## Ballymore

We have flocks of them around the farm just South of Wick.  Over winter there were about 20-odd at the Nyger seed feeder. Very bonnie birds.

----------


## andyw

got about twent here at a time on the nyger seed got to be filled daily

----------


## Scunner

The feeder always seems to need filling.   Love having them around

----------


## neilsermk1

> The feeder always seems to need filling.   Love having them around


12 on the feeder's yesterday including this seasons young, also a Linnet and Redpoll which is a first on my feed station

----------


## jo bowd

We live near Camster and have a couple of pairs here all year round and loads of siskins at the moment.

----------


## Nettie

We have over two dozen Goldfinches in the garden at the moment (in Dunnet).  Usually 16 on the Niger feeder in the back and 8-10 on the bird table in the front.

----------


## Birons

We ran out of Niger seed at the shop due to the high demand of feeding this pretty little critter, we should be back up to speed by next Thursday.

We fed a standard wild bird feed at our feeder for years and got a reasonable selection of visitors until we introduced a British Finch mixture, this changed the dynamics and the variety of the birds at the feeders dramatically.

I think the Gild Finch is the most exciting and interesting of visitors.

----------

